# Orthodontist in Maadi



## Shep76023 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am considering moving to Cairo and I currently have braces which I must keep on for another 20months. Does any one know a GOOD ortho? Who is American trained.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

U.S. Embassy Cairo - Consular Affairs Section

next time: use google!


----------



## guyinmaadi (May 17, 2009)

Hi Shep: 

We are Americans currently living in Maadi. We use: 
Dr. Yehya Mostafa
#6 Nerco Building Crn. Rd. 213 & 231 Maadi, Digla
202-2-516-5705
Dr. Mostafa was educated in the U.S. and is excellent.


----------



## Momof3 (Jun 8, 2009)

*did you ever get an ortho recommendation?*



Shep76023 said:


> I am considering moving to Cairo and I currently have braces which I must keep on for another 20months. Does any one know a GOOD ortho? Who is American trained.



Hi - we've just moved to Cairo and our son has braces that need to be monitoed etc for about 20 months as ewll - did you ever get the name of a good ortho?


----------

